# what should I be buying for 1st aid preparedness?



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey folks,

I was wondering if there was a checklist for 1st aid supplies/medical treatment, etc that I should start working on?

Thanks


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

All in good time. First work on water storage. Then food. There's no point in saving yourself from medical emergency and then dying of thirst the next day.


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bobbb said:


> All in good time. First work on water storage. Then food. There's no point in saving yourself from medical emergency and then dying of thirst the next day.


Agreed .. Find some plastic food grade barrels to store your H2O in. Guy up the road from me sells them 25.00 for two!! W lids!! Olives came in them. Perfect for storing the water we so dearly need to survive.


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

taylort5 said:


> Agreed .. Find some plastic food grade barrels to store your H2O in. Guy up the road from me sells them 25.00 for two!! W lids!! Olives came in them. Perfect for storing the water we so dearly need to survive.


I would get butterfly bandages, ace bandages , anti biotic ointment , cold compress, Tylenol, allergy tabs , etc.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> All in good time. First work on water storage. Then food. There's no point in saving yourself from medical emergency and then dying of thirst the next day.


On the flip side there is no point in having a stocked larder if you bleed out this afternoon.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> On the flip side there is no point in having a stocked larder if you bleed out this afternoon.


This is true. On the other flip side though is the issue of probabilities. If I don't have water I WILL die but the 1st aid kit is of no use to me unless I'm injured and my being injured isn't as sure a thing as my body needing to be hydrated.

All I'm saying is that hangman doesn't have to do everything at once. He's new to the process, he's stated that he's got his defensive capabilities all set, so my 2 cents is that if he has 2 hours today that he can dedicate to furthering his preps he would be better served by buying water barrels, filling them, and storing them rather than foregoing that effort and buying supplies to stock a 1st aid kit.

He has time to get around to stocking medical supplies for the odds are high that the world won't end tomorrow and if it does the payback for storing water or food will be higher than storing Tylenol.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Go to the Dollar Tree and for $10 get
1 bottle Aspirin (Learn how and when to use it)
1 bottle of off brand Tylenol (same as above)
1 bottle of pepto (Yep they have it for a buck)
1 Box of Band Aids (ah duh)
1 gauze pads (Get different sizes as you can but you wont use these too often)
1 Bottle of Hydrogen Peroxide (Please never run out of this stuff)
1 Thermometer (Upgrade as soon as you can)
1 box triple antibiotic ointment (Buy more as you can)
1 box or bottle of cold medicine (jury is still out at my house over how effective this stuff is from the dollar store LOL)
Tax money

Or you could go to Walmart, get a first aid kit, add their brand of Aspirin, Tylenol, pepto and a thermometer for a bit over $20.

Ok if you have the cash, 
http://www.amazon.com/American-Emer...&qid=1361319946&sr=8-6&keywords=first+aid+kit

And if your hard core 
http://www.amazon.com/Stocked-Tacti...61320006&sr=1-12&keywords=medic+first+aid+kit

but you might be better of with this 
http://www.amazon.com/Adventure-Medical-Kits-World-Travel/dp/B0026MRZSK/ref=pd_sbs_hpc_7

Or Like I said go the dollar store each time you get paid and drop $5 or so


----------



## DocWild (Feb 19, 2013)

Lot of good recs. here. Generically, Id say your kit should correspond to your skill level. The less skilled, the more specific and cook book it should be. A good rule in general is redundancy of use. As a physician & former SARC, I can say emergency type meds are a very high priority particularly hemostat sponges (available at sporting stores), crazy glue, epi pens, benadry, immmodium etc. Antibiotics- look at broad spectrum as well as specific are an absolute must. Anti inflammatory are cheap and easy to use. 
Many physicians will outfit travel kits or expedition kits if given reasonable requests. Pain killers especially opioids will be tough though but marijuana ( without legal comment or endorsement) is a good substitute
A couple things many people forget are natural remedies. Tea tree oil and propolis resin are excellent broad spectrum antibiotics that bacteria don't have resistant too. It's a longer topic but honey and certain oils makes an excellent carrier for essential oils and herbs plus never spoils. If possible having cheap vodka or grain ETOH on hand will allow you to make tinctures from wild crafted plants.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

after having completed EMT training I haven't made many alterations to my FAK but I have improved the quality of some items, and I feel a lot better prepared to handle some kind of crazy event that I might find myself in. For example, my neighbors daughter is pregnant, so I went brushed up on chapter 37 for childbirth and I realized I have ZERO for OB kit... oops!  I'll go about putting one together now. The chance of needing it?.... very low. but if I do, hey great! and it didnt inconvenience me a bit.

I'd say from a brand new newbie point of view to a FAK (first aid kit) there's some really easy stuff, some of which has been mentioned already.

SAM splints
ace bandages
kerlix bandages
wound wash (can get in big spray cans, not expensive)
qwik-clot or the other product, name escapes me at the moment, that one has allergy issues though because of shellfish ingredients
a tourniquet (or 2 or 3)
a c-collar (2 is good!)
epi pens are prescription, but if you have one, and someone you care for is in allergic distress... You STICK them, RTFN. Not later, not wondering if you should have, RTFN!

4x4 gauze bandages, several. LOTS and LOTS if you're planning for zombie day. Just a few if you're planning for emergency before EMT's or Medics arrive.

If you get training and know how to use them... 

BVM
AED (SPENDY!!!! = $1200+)
King airway or combi tubes
suction device (manual or battery operated)
oxygen (requires a prescription... go figure lol, but it's actually a drug!)
activated charcoal
metered dose inhaler
oroglucose
occlusive dressings like Asherman or Bolin


Get and learn how to use a stethoscope, a BP kit and at the minimum a pocket mask for CPR. --new protocols based on results from Phoenix are pointing to 6 minutes straight on chest compressions, no breaths! That's because lay-persons or people without PPE are more willing to do the rib cracking CPR compressions than the mouth to mouth breaths... guess what... survival rates are WAY UP!!!! 

go spend a year in community college, first semester is First Responder, second semester is EMT-B. I cant recommend it strongly enough. You'll meet a lot of fantastic people, and learn more than you ever knew possible, and you can do that in your spare time without ever leaving your day job!

I'd also point out that I compete in shooting sports and enjoy hunting/fishing/camping and while there's NEVER been an emergency bigger than a splinter in someones finger, I do not want to be standing there with my hands in my pocket not knowing WTF to do... FR and EMT might have been the best use of my time after work in the last 20 years even if I never need it!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I think first aid is top priority, this stuff saves lives in every country TODAY, stored food might save your life one day in the future.

Great suggestions above, I tend to stick to basics but carry a lot of them. I don't really care about bandaids and I am not going to carry a fully stocked ambulance either. 
Lots of tape preferably different kinds.
LOTS of gauze (non-stick pads, telfa, gauze pads, pure cotton).
Good amount of alcohol or other disinfectant.
Couple self adherent wraps or ace bandages.
Bunch of steristrips, different sizes
Some saline solution.

Of course it is endless but mostly I have had to deal with bad wounds so that is what I focus on mainly. 
*Chest compressions work* and that is about all I want to say about that.


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

hangman said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I was wondering if there was a checklist for 1st aid supplies/medical treatment, etc that I should start working on?
> 
> Thanks


Check out thepatriotnurse.com. She has exhaustive detailed lists already compiled. Lots if great utube videos and a medical prep 101 class that is awesome! I also highly recommend the book Where There Is No Doctor. Super easy to use format.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

All of the above opinions are correct, speaking from an EMT point of view, however if you want an easy "list", just get a Galls catalog and look whats in a fully stocked Paramedics trauma kit. Copy the list, buy as you can and add to the list from the suggestions above. BUT, above all else, GET SOME TRAINING. It will do you no good if you don't know how to use it. camo2460


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Great vid by the Patriot Nurse:





Budget minded and full of ideas. Being a paramedic, I was thinking trauma - trauma - trauma but forgot about the little things we won't have in a WROL scenario.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I second the opinion that you should get yourself some training if you plan on using first aid when trained personnel may not be available to assist you. In addition to having pre made supplies learn how to improvise for example learn how to make an occlusive dressing, or splint, or medications from herbs/plants, etc. You may not have these items on hand when you need them so have back ups for your back ups. My advice would be to have a FAK that covers the sniffles to serious infections and minor abrasions to serious trauma.


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

taylort5 said:


> Agreed .. Find some plastic food grade barrels to store your H2O in. Guy up the road from me sells them 25.00 for two!! W lids!! Olives came in them. Perfect for storing the water we so dearly need to survive.


I'll look around in my area. I just did a quick search online. I see them out there new but there nearly $100.

How do you get the water out of the barrel? Out of the top? Is there a tap? Or do you have to make one?

Thanks


----------



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

Betadine is great stuff and still available at most real drug stores. I keep a spray can of that blood clotter stuff in the glove box and at home. Comes in handy for those 'bleeders" that are more nuisance than harm.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Besides your standard OTC meds (tylenol, aspirin, immodium...) look at what you have used. I have used pennicilin (and other antibiotics) far more than stitches. Buy fish meds. Same as people meds. Maybe a minor trauma kit but if you don't know how to use half the crap I wouldn't bother. Stick with your level of knowledge which for me is OTC and antibiotics. I am looking at a few stitching kits but hopefully if the need arises a nurse or someone else with actual experience will help then.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

hangman said:


> I'll look around in my area. I just did a quick search online. I see them out there new but there nearly $100.
> 
> How do you get the water out of the barrel? Out of the top? Is there a tap? Or do you have to make one?
> 
> Thanks


You can purchase a small water pump to get the water out of the barrel or you stand the barrel on a couple of chimney blocks, put a spigot in the bottom and let gravity do the work.

Check Craig's list for your area. You should be able to find used barrels for $10.00-$25.00. If they are any canneries or food processing plants near you, you may be able to talk with them and get them for less.

My sister told me to check with the places which do hospital laundry. According to her, the laundry machines run through a high number of barrels and most of the places she checked were happy to have her haul the barrels away. The barrels are easy to clean with hot water and she never had any trouble with any toxin residue.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

My favorite lists for FAKs

http://www.equipped.com/medical.htm

http://www.equipped.com/survlkit.htm#MEDICALKITS


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

get a few qts of Hydrogen Peroxide,a few qts of 91% Isopropyl Alcohol, some Iodine Tincture, and especially K103 Potassium Iodate. remember the K103 went up to three hundred dollars a bottle during Japan's tsunami. get plenty of Orajel also, it's pricey but could be used to numb some areas like a boil to lance it. Krazy glue to close wounds, during the winter I get paper cuts on all my fingers near the nail and the Krazy glue does wonders on sealing them up.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Bobbb said:


> All in good time. First work on water storage. Then food. There's no point in saving yourself from medical emergency and then dying of thirst the next day.


Sorry but I have to 1000% disagree with you Bobbb...... You can get at the very last a basic FAK started at somehere like family dollar/ dollar tree or whatever, for less that $10. True it is important on having food and water but you can easily work on more than one project at a time.

In answer to the original post.... Start with either a basic first aid kit from amazon.com or even walmart type store, you can get a decent one for less than $20. Then maybe do like I do every couple of weeks I go to the local dollar tree for prep supplies. Spices, aand other stuff. Usually I'll pick up a couple boxes of say gauze pads ( they have them 2/$1 and have 20 to a box) While of all my preps medical is my best stock ( I've literially got enough to stock a small M*A*S*H unit. With the exception of the drugs/ meds.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

101airborne said:


> Sorry but I have to 1000% disagree with you Bobbb...... You can get at the very last a basic FAK started at somehere like family dollar/ dollar tree or whatever, for less that $10. True it is important on having food and water but you can easily work on more than one project at a time.


I agree that the money invested doesn't have to be much. I also agree that people can multitask. I disagree that multitasking doesn't impede on the benchmarks of the priority issue.

If it takes 3 hours of shopping around and assembling various drugs, bandages, etc into a pack, then that means that 3 hours is taken away from assembling food and water and this right at the very beginning of the prep process, meaning that there is no, or very little, food or water already put away. So if some disaster strikes tomorrow, my thinking is that the food and water that could have been assembled in the 3 hours spent on shopping for medical supplies will in all probability be far more useful to your survival than the medical supplies.

My point is that I believe it's far more important to have a good supply of food and water in your preps before you take time away from those preps to work on other preps.


----------



## DocWild (Feb 19, 2013)

I respect what you are saying but in medicine things go bad very fast. Easier to prevent or intervene early than have to deal with consequences. Basic first aid stuff ( yes Krazy glue is great- if not too deep), OTC stuff and antibiotics go a long long way. You can get away with less if you have the skill or knowledge to use plants/ herbs, but even then time is a critical factor. 
You can go a long time without food. Not so much with crippling, fever, infection or even diarrhea. 
No perfect solution. Best bet is to be in shape, have at least basics in case, and learn skills


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

That's a really great point to bring up...

want to dehydrate really quick and throw your body into shock? get the shits and don't drink excessive fluids or treat what is going wrong. It all goes downhill from there...

an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. If you're truly in bad places at bad times, FAK has to be an integral part of your kit.


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

hangman said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I was wondering if there was a checklist for 1st aid supplies/medical treatment, etc that I should start working on?
> 
> Thanks


Go to you tube and look up Patriot Nurse she has done a 2 part series on how to assemble a first aid kit.


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

i found the patriot nurse videos. I'm working on it. I also plan on taking some courses this year on CPR and other first aid areas.


----------



## Glock4myEMT (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, a lot of great ideas and facts. I try to find double purpose items like hand sanitizer ( cuts and fire/fuel ). food and water are also a must. So both areas need to be addressed. Scene safety and Body Substance Isolation great first steps and they really help for most problems. keep up the great info here. thank you!


----------



## DocWild (Feb 19, 2013)

There is a basic course on- line called herb first aid. Find it at learningherbs.com I think. Current course closed but have a sign up.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

A cute female doctor!


----------

